# My Beautiful Wife (some samples)



## shadowlands (Nov 2, 2010)

OK guys, don't beat me up here. I'm just sharing three images with you all.
I know my muslin is wrinkled. I'm ok with that.
In the past I've placed my wife on digital backgrounds and got flack for doing so. I've listened, so cut me some slack. Anyway, just thought I'd share the latest... 




My Beautiful Wife &quot;Mexico flag&quot; by db digital, on Flickr




My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr




My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)

She is adorable.

The first is a strange angle, makes her head look huge...

Second her hair is concealing her lovely face...and the angle isn;t adding anything?

Third, the angle kills it for me.Its the best pose( besides the outer leg, would have looked sweet raised? Like a slight kick.) Looks a tad overexposed as well.but I like this one with edit the best.

I think with this color BG, something more vivid in color for her clothing would help her stand out.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 2, 2010)

Sisco said:


> She is adorable.
> 
> The first is a strange angle, makes her head look huge...
> 
> ...


 
We both liked the "hair in her face" part of the first image. In fact, we kept that image for that reason. Just a personal touch.
Yep, the third one is a bit over-exposed, but we really liked how it turned out so we decided to keep it and live with it.
Indeed, I'll be obtaining more backgrounds soon.
Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)

It was the second one with the hair I mentioned.
It wasn't the BG, it was her clothing I thought would be better more solid and vivid.
All these things with exposure can simply be worked with in edit.easily.

Also, angles can become very gimmicky, be careful.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 2, 2010)

Sisco said:


> It was the second one with the hair I mentioned.
> It wasn't the BG, it was her clothing I thought would be better more solid and vivid.
> All these things with exposure can simply be worked with in edit.easily.
> 
> Also, angles can become very gimmicky, be careful.


 
I hear ya about the angles.. neither of us has a clue about posing, etc... we just try things and if it looks good to us, we keep it. I'm just glad she has fun with it too...


----------

